# A6 3.0 Heater Core?



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

So I'm smelling coolant everytime the heat or AC is on. I'm assuming the heater core or a coolant line near the firewall is causing this. Heat blows fine and the coolant levels appear to be holding but I'm still smelling coolant in the car and outside. Any ideas? I've read that the reservoirs tend to go bad on these models. You think replacing that would be a good first step?


----------

